# Mark Price



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I am basically bed-ridden and couch-ridden after my appendix surgery, I have watched alot of the nba.com channel. They have been showing alot of the dream team 2 from 1994. Man Mark Price can really shoot the lights out. How do you think he ranks among the top PG's of all time? I think he is up there. Top 10 maybe?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Price could shoot lights out! 

I don't know as though he'd make my top 10 pgs of all time or even if he would make the list for the upcoming top 55 anniversary list or whenever they decide to do another top(as in 25th, 35th, and 50th all time anniversary lists) all time great list.

Price also could do it during the pressure-filled all star weekend, winning 2 long distance shoot outs, something Reggie Miller couldn't do, with his 4 (maybe it's 5 now) - 2nd place & worse showings in the shoot out.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Fordy: hope you feel better, I had surgery this summer as well, and it sucks

As for Price: I didn't really get a chance to follow him, but at the end of his career I noticed him...I think he is a top 5 shooter of all time, if not top 10 PG.........


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mark Price was a terrific shooter, and had a terrific career, but was not enough of a complete package to be considered one of the top PG's of all time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Mark Price was a terrific shooter, and had a terrific career, but was not enough of a complete package to be considered one of the top PG's of all time.


Well put! Thats pretty much how i feel about him. Good guard, just not one of the all time greats.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think his stats weren't as pretty due to the fact he didn't have good players around him like Stockton did or does. Image in Price had a steady post player to kick out to him... that would be at least another 2 to 4 points a night, and at least another 2 to 3 assists a night...

With that he would be right there with alot of the great pgs.

-Petey


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Price may have been, IMO, the best pure shooter of all time. Three point range, free throw, pull ups, whatever...he was unbelievable. But top 10 point guards of all time? No way. He couldn't defend or run a team well enough to be in that class. He was awesome though...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think his stats weren't as pretty due to the fact he didn't have good players around him like Stockton did or does. Image in Price had a steady post player to kick out to him... that would be at least another 2 to 4 points a night, and at least another 2 to 3 assists a night...
> 
> With that he would be right there with alot of the great pgs.
> ...


Didn't have good players around him? Dang I thought the Cavs at that time were one of the 3-4 best teams in the league(unfortunately the Bulls were better). They had 2 seasons of wins and a season where they won 54 all while Price was there. Brad Daugherty, Larry Nance, Ron Harper, Kevin Johnson (okay it was only for one year) John "Hot Rod" Williams I won't mention Steve Kerr (he never got any playing time) and guys like Dell Curry(who ended up getting taken away during the expansion draft). Overalll this was a very good team and maybe just a couple injuries (most likely to Jordan) away from winning it all. Price however was always a player who would think to pass before he'd shoot. He and Daugherty ran the pick and roll to perfection.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

By the way Price should have one the all star game MVP when it was given to Magic, this was when he'd come back after announcing that he had HIV. Price hit several three pointers in a row. But the sentimental favorite was Magic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I didn't mean to offend, I am sorry, I meant post player, that is why I brought up kicking it out. Brad Daugherty, and Price scare you as much as Malone and Stockton? I was saying how I felt Price was Stockton's equal if not more... 

-Petey


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

best pure shooter of alltime ? ? ? I don't know about that I'm would go with Pistol Pete on that one.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

No offense taken, your right while Daugherty had some good post moves he was kinda soft and therefore not an overpowering presence in the paint. 

Maravich? I think of him as more of a scorer (one heck of a scorer) but not someone that was a superb shooter. The person that comes to mind for me would be rick barry.


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah I forgot all about him but it was a lot of pure scorers back in the day, Bird is up there with those two don't you think ? ? ?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh yeah I thought Bird went without saying so I guess that why I didn't. My bad 

The thing most impressive about bird is that he used to practice crazy shots (for instance behind the backboard) just in case they came up in a game.


----------

